# Nyc taxi dog costume



## jattorres (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres the link
zootoo.com - view photo


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I love the costume! Adorable pup!!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG! to cute! He has my vote!


----------

